# Just finished my wineador..



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

So I'm in the final laps of putting my wineador project to bed and though I would share my insights and own approaches to the build. First thank yous to everyone that has shared info on their build but big thanks to the following folks (in no particular order);

Tony Brooklyn cause Kitty Litter ROCKS!!! 
Flapjack23 for answering my dumb question and for the encouragement to post my build
Falconman515 for chronicling his adventure with his NewAir (and cause I copied it! )
and
Pale Horse for the great tip about distilled vinegar.

So on to my own experience. The trays have been seasoning since Wednesday and the hygros are calibrated. The newair showed up Thursday and I started the de-stinking process. Scrubbed it with baking soda and DW and then filled it with newspaper. Flash forward to Saturday and it still reeked so I added a few tray fulls of activated charcoal and waited another 24 hours. Nope still stinks. That's when I found Aaron's post on using vinegar to cleans his cooler Easier way to remove cooler plastic smell . This was just the trick and had unexpected side effects! So a few pics;

Hey look! It's a newair...










Now for the side effect... I though baking soda and water would clean it out pretty good but the distilled vinegar knocked this gunk loose. I think it might be mold release agent but once it was gone the smell was too ;








BTW, if you have some baking soda residue in there like I did you get to relive that old elementary school experiment! Think baking soda volcano 

After this everything got a DW wipe down and 3 hours outside to dry and air out. At this point I put the shelves back in, added my two old tupperdors (now KL containers with 3.5 cups of dry Exquisicat each), and added the cedar trays. This is the result... (The plates on top were holding activated charcoal in case anyone wondered)









Currently the hygos read 58%/66F on the top and 57%/66F on the bottom (Temp gauge on the Newair reads about 8 degrees low so it's set at 58F) with no fans, etc. Apparently I'm living right and just plain lucky :tu For the last mod I don't have a picture (yet) but I think I have found the easiest way to plug the drain known to man. Most folks use tape, hot melt glue, or silicone to plug it from the inside but if you'll feel around back there is a metal threaded tube that appears to empty in to a trough. A 1/8" vacuum cap from any auto parts store (I have lots as I tinker with cars too) fits over that tube good and tight. Nothing permanent and no fiddling around inside. That was my approach anyways and we will see if I'm right. YMMV. Now it's time to let everything sit and see where the RH bottoms out, and if I need to add media anywhere else. Thanks for looking and thank you again to all those that came before. Y'all rock and made it easy!

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice work! Looks nice too :dude:


----------



## PaulE (Nov 17, 2011)

Good job! I'm looking forward to starting my project as well.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

nikonnut said:


> Falconman515 for chronicling his adventure with his NewAir (and cause I copied it! )


*This looks SO familiar !!! * :rockon:

THIS is exactly why I made that thread with full detail and pictures! I am SO glad it helped you out in creating your build the same way.
The trays work perfect when just starting out! Check your local Home Depot or Lowes for some clearance handles (that's where I found mine for like a buck something apiece) if you think you may like to have the handles on there too.

You are rolling bro and I must say ... It Looks Amazing!!! Well of course. LOL :banana:

Keep the pics coming brother .... lets see what that bad boy looks like filled up.

So happy to see another satisfied BOTL putting together something like this with the help of my thread and many other like TonyBrooklyn, Palehorse and Flapjack for the encouragemnt!

You are headed down a fun but slippery slope my friend! But it's a blast on the way down (even though I'm flat broke every month now) ound:.

Let me know if I can help any further brother or answer any other question for ya. :smile:


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Looking good!!! lots of luck with it!


----------



## The Cigar Nut (Apr 20, 2010)

dang that looks good! What a piece of inspiration, I might have to copy cat you!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2012)

Aw shucks! I'm glad the distilled vinegar worked for you too! I don't know how many people have tired it, but it seriously works!


----------



## UpInSmoak (Nov 26, 2011)

Great looking wineador. May it serve you well for years to come.


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

Nice Job!


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words, guys. I do appreciate it. It's looking like I'm going to be adding my sticks tomorrow  I'm so stoked!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Looks awesome! Congrats! 

Aaron, I used distilled vinegar in my cooler too. It works great!


----------



## bob-o (Dec 28, 2011)

Looks great, have fun filling it


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> Looks awesome! Congrats!


Thank you, sir!



bob-o said:


> Looks great, have fun filling it


bob-o, thank you and I can't wait to start that part


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

newest updates my friends... i went ahead and put two large and two medium sized mesh bags in the unit along with some empty cigars boxes. i also put two sponges soaked with DW to help season the wineador. few question guys... do you guys let it running all day? the temp adjustment, what do you guys have it at?


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Oscar,
Looks like you're on your way. :tu I do leave mine plugged in all the time but I'm guessing the unit cycles to maintain the temp. As for said temp I've got mine set at 65F and the hygros read 65F and 66F.


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Whoops! Double post


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

nikonnut said:


> Oscar,
> Looks like you're on your way. :tu I do leave mine plugged in all the time but I'm guessing the unit cycles to maintain the temp. As for said temp I've got mine set at 65F and the hygros read 65F and 66F.


sweet deal... 
i am super excited!!!


----------



## xenon (Dec 10, 2011)

that looks awesome.........whatcha gonna fil it with???


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

xenon said:


> that looks awesome.........whatcha gonna fil it with???


Well, I have some Liga Privadas and Anejos that are ready for the move  After that I'll just have to start sampling and stocking


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

the day I move out of the Condo and have an official man cave... I shall Winedor it up! Nice build


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

lebz said:


> the day I move out of the Condo and have an official man cave... I shall Winedor it up! Nice build


Thank you for the complement, sir!  I am beyond pleased. Most of my sticks are in and the hygros read 64%/65F and 65%/64F so I think I'm good! Time to stop stressing and start smoking :tu


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Lookin good brother! Sent you a reply about your Oust fans as well ... good to use for circulation when the door doesn't get opened often or your KL is only at the bottom.

Also too if you need a safe place to store those Liga Privadas and Anejos I have some room in mine to help you store them for the short period of time!!! LOL

Let's see some more pics brother!!!

Glad it's coming along so well brother ... keep up the good work.


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

Good job and good luck filling it!


----------



## Boston Smoke (Aug 31, 2011)

Good looking build! :beerchug:


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the kind words  
Andy, I'm well on my way and already thinking about wineador #2


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

nikonnut said:


> Thanks guys, I appreciate the kind words
> Andy, I'm well on my way and already thinking about wineador #2


hahaha... that is what everyone keeps telling me too


----------



## chef-zorba (Aug 5, 2011)

You are going to fill it halfway and then start thinking about Wineodor #2!! Looks great!!


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Well, here's a quick update. After a day with cigars in the wineador the RH wasn't quite how I wanted it so I made a few adjustments. The first was to take one of my tubs of KL, put it in a media bag, and place it in the very top of the newair with just a splash of DW. After that I added my Oust fans to the mix. It's too soon to tell but the hygros are sitting at 65% and 64% (The top always seems to run dryer. Go figure) so we shall see what comes of these mods. Now, Chris (falconman515) asked for more pics so here's a few of the goodies I've added so far.  
My top, uhm, tray...









The second tray aka the top tray V2.0 Lol Sorry it's blurry but I think y'all can tell what's in there 









And my first box purchase. Apparently, I need to hit Forrest up for an actual shelf ASAP.











chef-zorba said:


> You are going to fill it halfway and then start thinking about Wineodor #2!! Looks great!!


Chef-Zorba, Thank you for the complement Halfway? Not even close to that and I already want another! :tu


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

nikonnut said:


> Well, here's a quick update. After a day with cigars in the wineador the RH wasn't quite how I wanted it so I made a few adjustments. The first was to take one of my tubs of KL, put it in a media bag, and place it in the very top of the newair with just a splash of DW. After that I added my Oust fans to the mix. It's too soon to tell but the hygros are sitting at 65% and 64% (The top always seems to run dryer. Go figure) so we shall see what comes of these mods. Now, Chris (falconman515) asked for more pics so here's a few of the goodies I've added so far.
> My top, uhm, tray...


Hey do me a favor and go ahead and ziplock that top tray up for me and drop it in the mail!!! I know exactly where you should send it! LOL:roll:

When I see any Sharks or Liga's it gets me WAY to excited! Still have yet to try one of those damn FFP's :???:

Looks like it's coming together!

Ya the bag at the top is how I have it and it works great. and yes the top the of the cooler in mine runs a a % or so lower as well. Keep them fans in there to get things moving around and make sure you have that fully seasoned spansih cedar in there cause that is KEY to getting your RH regulated and of course smelling Amazing when you open the door to the cooler! :smoke:

Love the new pics and glad to see it's coming along so well! :tu


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Just a quick update. I found that the RH was running about 4 points higher at the top than the bottom so I zip tied the fans to the rack so the blow down and now I'm sitting at 65% across the board. They naturally sit at a slight angle so the air flows along the sides of the newair.

Fans when viewed from the top;









And when viewed from the bottom. I took a dremel to them so that air flow is improved as much as possible;


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

*MORE PICTURES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Love the idea about the Oust fans zip tied facing down. I myself may be doing this sonetime soon as well to help push a little more the opposite way.


----------



## smokin_dad (Jan 25, 2012)

Looks great!!! I got my newair up and running this past week! Best decision I ever made!


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Chris,
Thanks for the kinds words. I am pretty pleased with how that fan placement has worked out. I think I could flip one over to get a cyclical air current going and it would be close to ideal. 

Billy,
Thank you!  I have been following your adventures with your Newair and I'm glad to see you have it up and running. You are so right! I wish I had gotten one the moment I started enjoying cigars. Just an awesome piece of kit :tu


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

falconman515 said:


> *MORE PICTURES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Love the idea about the Oust fans zip tied facing down. I myself may be doing this sonetime soon as well to help push a little more the opposite way.


I agree...more pics. Its great seeing everyone here benefit from others experiences and getting new ideas.


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Alright guys,
You asked and I shall provide  Here's how I have my wineador set-up sans trays for a better view. As you can see I have adjusted the fans AGAIN! I think that this is the final tweek and how its going to stay :tu










So here's a break down of the containers contents. I won't discuss the amount of DW used as that's way to subjective regarding RH in the room, etc but the two containers on the bottom have 2 cups of Exquisicat each while the large media bag on top has 3.5 cups. As you can see I have a fan sitting between the tubs to help lift the humid air and prevent any possible stagnation. I have the second fan zip tied to the third rack from the top. My theory is that the bottom fan lifts the air towards the upper bag and the second fan swirls the air around the top of the unit and back down while also taking the air that the main fan blows on to the media bag and keeping it in the the mix as it were. Now that i have tweaked everything and re seasoned my trays my unit sits rock stable and the recovery time is less than 10 minutes (When I shot this pic it sat open for about 2 minutes and the RH went up to 68%, closed it back up and 10 minutes later I'm sitting back at 62% bottom and 63% on the top. Prior to that it sat @ 63%/63% for about 4 days straight). Hope this helps and wasn't too boring of an explanation. As always, your mileage may vary


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Your fans are placed almost exactly like mine I have a bag like you have at the top also on the bottom back and the fan sitting on the left side pointing up just like yours and a fan on the same tray in same spot towards the top. My RH sits Perfect 24/7 at about 64% +-1 on ambient temp and humidity.

Look awesome brother ... way to keep the thread and the info for some future BOTL.


----------



## Yambor44 (Jul 31, 2013)

VERY NICE GUYS! Thanks for posting the pics.


----------

